# Possible to disable ktrace.out?



## littlesandra88 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all =)

Is there a way to disable FreeBSD 9.1 from creating ktrace.out files? I have 
	
	



```
dumpdev="NO"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf.

Any ideas? =)


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 1, 2013)

ktrace(1)() keeps monitoring untill the proccess stops. To stop it monitoring all your proccess you need to run `ktrace -C`. You might want to delete ktrace.out, because it can use lots of disc space.

Notice the following ktrace(1)() manpage statement:


> The following command is sufficient to disable tracing on all user-owned processes, and, if executed by root, all processes:
> 
> $ ktrace -C


----------



## littlesandra88 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot =)


----------

